

The Next Time You Cut Your Finger, Save a Life - JM212
http://www.good.is/post/the-next-time-you-cut-your-finger-save-a-life/

======
jnorthrop
A clever hack of an everyday problem for a good cause.

------
mistercow
And the award for most unexpected f-bomb goes to...

